# Re: "Photo Images on Paper and Plastic Plates"



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: "Photo Images on Paper and Plastic Plates"*

Hello,

I have a customer that wants me to put a photo on a paper, or plastic plate. I want to know If anyone has ever done this before, or have knowkedge of a company that can do it. Any help will be much appreciated!

All the best,
Jim


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: "Photo Images on Paper and Plastic Plates"*

This is the only place that I know for the photo plates 
is CASI Photo Plates: CASI/QLT: 

Diane


----------

